# wedding gum!



## windrivermaiden (Mar 31, 2008)

here it is.


----------



## terri (Apr 1, 2008)

Dang. I'd be thrilled to have something so unique as a wedding memoir! I bet they absolutely love it. 

Have you done more of these for clients, Crystal? Fun stuff! :thumbup:


----------



## windrivermaiden (Apr 1, 2008)

Actually this is the first wedding thing I've done and it is a gift to the bride, a family friend. 

I am toying with the idea of offering it up as a service...I dont want to shoot weddings...just print. One unique image...fine art portrait.

I'm going to ask her permission to use this photo as an example. 

I have a real road block for my self, putting my work out there for sale...always fearing the worst....what if they hated it. What to set the price at to make a profit? Blah blah blah! 
of course, It would never hurt to try. sometimes it is...what if it really took off? what would I do? Now, that is a really sad state of affairs, but I do fear success.


----------



## terri (Apr 1, 2008)

I think that's understandable. We all have different versions of what constitutes "success", of course.  On one hand, I'm sure you'd be thrilled to have people love the gum prints and want something uniquely theirs for a special event like this, and truly appreciate your work.

OTOH, of course, I doubt you'd be thrilled by a flood of work, impossible deadlines, angry impatient clients and the fear of screwing up. :mrgreen: 

And only you can determine what price would be in your comfort zone to make it worthwhile. You've invested $$ in your UV light box and other supplies, and you deserve to be taken seriously.


----------



## JIP (May 2, 2008)

Well I think if the idea is just to go to a wedding and take a couple of shots and make a, is this a polaroid transfer, and then sell just that to them this would be a pretty rude thing to do to the person who is actually shooting the wedding.  I mean what if he offers something similar?.  I really think walking into a wedding someone else is shooting, wether they hired you or not, and doing this would be a pretty crappy thing to do.  You will have to pardon me if this is totally not what you plan to do.


----------



## windrivermaiden (May 12, 2008)

Hello! Wait a minute. NO! Dude! 


This would be as an option to the wedding package printing the photographer who contracts the wedding's image...if that was the choice of the couple and of course the permission of the photographer!    

as in this case...This is NOT my image capture. It is the work of *my other half* who was the official photographer at this job and the *father of the bride*.... but I digress.

You know how albums and books of weddings are not actually *made by the hands* of the actual photographer? And in most cases...the physical photographs are not printed by the actual photographer? ( yeah, I do that... make the ACTUAL book, you know print the pages, design and construct the covers and bind it all together.) That kind of option. 


I have worked too long in this industry to butt in and cabbage on to another persons gig. 


As I said...a SERVICE.


----------



## theadamsociety (May 12, 2008)

In a world of cheesy photoshop, skilled photo manipulation goes un-noticed, unfortunately.

Edit: IMO, always forget to say that


----------



## terri (May 12, 2008)

theadamsociety said:


> In a world of cheesy photoshop, skilled photo manipulation goes un-noticed, unfortunately.
> 
> Edit: IMO, always forget to say that


Yes, this image has been manipulated into a gum print - unique and one of a kind. I hope you know it's _not_ photoshop...the other poster didn't even notice it was gum, and made an offhand reference to Polaroid transfers before he offered up his negative comments.


----------



## theadamsociety (May 13, 2008)

terri said:


> Yes, this image has been manipulated into a gum print - unique and one of a kind. I hope you know it's _not_ photoshop...the other poster didn't even notice it was gum, and made an offhand reference to Polaroid transfers before he offered up his negative comments.



Uhh.. My comment WASN"T negative. I was saying it's hard to decipher between photoshop and real photo manipulation, officer.

And yes I know it's not photoshop.


----------



## Helen B (May 13, 2008)

theadamsociety said:


> Uhh.. My comment WASN"T negative. I was saying it's hard to decipher between photoshop and real photo manipulation, officer.
> 
> And yes I know it's not photoshop.



My guess is that terri's remark was not aimed at you, but at the poster who was negative, and who appeared to be unable to distinguish between a Polaroid manipulation and a gum print.

Best,
Helen


----------



## windrivermaiden (May 17, 2008)

I'm so glad you people can tell the difference. The happy couple was thrilled. Poppy was too. 

As to Photoshop...love the program but a monkey can do it. Gum on the otherhand...I've been printing gum since 2000 and I still haven't mastered the sport. I think I'm getting better each time I print though. Good thing I plan to live a long, rich and chemical dependant lifestyle.

I'm not putting anything in our local county fair this year because true alternative photo processes like gum and platnium are lumped in with digital manipulation. I talked to the curator...He just didn't seem to get the difference. :x

I'll just keep printing my way, and the people with my prints will know that they were made with skill and love.


----------



## JIP (May 17, 2008)

JIP said:


> Well I think if the idea is just to go to a wedding and take a couple of shots and make a,* is this a polaroid transfer*, and then sell just that to them this would be a pretty rude thing to do to the person who is actually shooting the wedding. I mean what if he offers something similar?. I really think walking into a wedding someone else is shooting, wether they hired you or not, and doing this would be a pretty crappy thing to do. You will have to pardon me if this is totally not what you plan to do.


 
Well I did not mean to sound negative I would hope you understand where I am coming from if you did not make the clarification it might be interpreted that way.  Also if you read my post I actually said "Is this a transfer" because to me thats what it looked like but I said it the way I did because I was not sure.


----------

